# Workbench Design



## billw (19 Nov 2020)

OK so very very much inspired by Dennis from Hooked On Wood, I sketched this up last night. It's not perfect but it's as good as for now. The frame is all 18mm ply, the work surface is 19mm Valchromat. It'll be resting on 72mm castors giving an overall height of 865mm and dimensions of 1200x600.

The 20mm holes are all 100mm apart centre to centre, even round from the top to the front (although why that helps I dunno). I haven't followed the 96mm Festool system because 1) I don't need to 2) it doesn't make much sense to me anyway and 3) this spacing fits the benchtop size perfectly. All the holes on the front are fully accessible, although the second row down only has 18mm of space behind it. To compensate for this there's the grooves for clamps (I've copied how Dennis did his, basically routing what looks like a dovetail shaped groove, I haven't looked at whether t-track is better) so really the only thing you need to put into the front holes are dogs.

As per Dennis, the underside is left open in case anything falls through the bench for easy retrieval. All seems pretty straight forward to build! BAse unit attaches to the top using metal corner brackets.










If anyone wants to have a play around with the SketchUp file, let me know - seems I can't attach .skp files to a post.


----------



## billw (22 Nov 2020)

So I've done a bit more work on this, tidying up the dodgy measurements and, I am ashamed to say, making sure components fitted together after I read how you got them to snap into place. 

Also, I realised I'd pushed the legs right up against the front panel instead of being central, this meant that it was impossible to fix the top and base together along the back there was no overhang. One of those "how did I not spot that" errors.

Finally I replaced a couple of components because the cutting list add-on was picking them up as being fractionally out in one dimension, so I simply created new ones and took care not to mess too much with them.

It's possible to build this bench's base using just one sheet of plywood with virtually no waste.


----------



## Ttrees (22 Nov 2020)

If that bench has no overhang..
Lift the bottom panel I suggest, enough that you can get your feet under it...
Surprising how much you can use your feet for leaverage, but that's a game of how much you might value that, compared to on the other hand of getting a brush underneath, 
The main thing being not hitting your toes off of it.


----------



## billw (22 Nov 2020)

Ttrees said:


> If that bench has no overhang..
> Lift the bottom panel I suggest, enough that you can get your feet under it...
> Surprising how much you can use your feet for leaverage, but that's a game of how much you might value that, compared to on the other hand of getting a brush underneath,
> The main thing being not hitting your toes off of it.



It's getting castors on it, apologies I have still forgotten to add them to the diagram!!


----------



## marcros (22 Nov 2020)

I would be concerned about losing the underneath as storage. 

I think that I would probably look at a piece of t track for clamping into and not having so much overhang. I haven't seen Dennis' design (or presumably YouTube?). He probably knows far more than I do.


----------



## billw (22 Nov 2020)

marcros said:


> I would be concerned about losing the underneath as storage.
> 
> I think that I would probably look at a piece of t track for clamping into and not having so much overhang. I haven't seen Dennis' design (or presumably YouTube?). He probably knows far more than I do.



Yeah Dennis just used a router groove but I suspect t-track might be a good alternative. He aso places his bench in the middle of his shop so can access some drawers from the back, I'm planning on using the underside of mine for my offcuts and box and things like my saw tracks. I have plenty of other storage options planned as well, so there won't be any shortage of drawers and cupboards.


----------



## billw (22 Nov 2020)

Here's the bench placed alongside my planned router table too.


----------



## billw (26 Nov 2020)

Well, last couple of days has been sawdust hell. However every component for the assembly (except the Valchromat) has been cut to width, I'll cut to length after some glueing to make sure that everything is fitting together as planned. I'm doing the legs first, I meant at worst at least then I can rest some ply on them to make a crude temporary bench.

This is the result of all the cutting: -






I ran every component through the bandsaw to skim all similarly sized parts in batches so at least if they're wrong, they'll all similarly wrong. Quite proud that I managed to do all of this making only one error - the very first cut I did with the tracksaw I forgot about kerf and ended up with a 68mm piece instead of a 70mm one. Never made that error again!

Saying that, there's maybe 4 or 5 pieces where I'm not 100% happy, they are maybe a mm or less out (i.e. width is under spec as a gap between the piece and the bandsaw blade was visible) but I suspect some of them will be hidden away and the slight error won't actually make a difference anyway. I have a glut of spare ply to make any replacements if it comes to that.

I made sure every part was marked with both its part number (using a cut list from SketchUp) and the proper final dimensions.


----------



## billw (26 Nov 2020)

Oh, and whilst I originally said you can get this out of 1 sheet of ply, it's actually 1.5 as I didn't spot my cutting list had a second page! Still, that's pretty efficient use - waste was well under 10%, and even still a lot of that can go to making things for my cleat wall.


----------



## pcb1962 (26 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> Here's the bench placed alongside my planned router table too.


If the T-tracks on your router table are for the fence then I think the top needs rotating 90 degrees.


----------



## billw (26 Nov 2020)

pcb1962 said:


> If the T-tracks on your router table are for the fence then I think the top needs rotating 90 degrees.



It’s effectively a standalone unit but it can be attached to the bench to use as in/out feed in any configuration.

it does look weird on the picture Though yes.


----------



## Awac (26 Nov 2020)

I do like bench designs, and sketch up is a wonderful tool. How about dust extraction underneath, with all the holes kind of lends itself?

You reminded me of a pdf I had of a plywood bench, so attached it for you.


----------



## DBT85 (26 Nov 2020)

Have you tried Avonply for the valchromat bill? They do deliver up to us and charges vary.

It would of course have made more sense if I'd mentioned them before as they do a full cutting service for you too.

Hope you're actually using purple!


----------



## billw (27 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> Have you tried Avonply for the valchromat bill? They do deliver up to us and charges vary.
> 
> It would of course have made more sense if I'd mentioned them before as they do a full cutting service for you too.
> 
> Hope you're actually using purple!



Avonply have been bought out and they're the ones who wanted £125+VAT for delivery 

Yes, I am actually using purple - some other units will be blue 'cos Villa.


----------



## DBT85 (27 Nov 2020)

Oh blimey! When I emailed them they said delivery might be £40!


----------



## billw (27 Nov 2020)

DBT85 said:


> Oh blimey! When I emailed them they said delivery might be £40!



Yeah it's annoying because with the cutting service and their low prices I thought I was onto a winner. I can get a van for the day for £30 and fuel will probably be the same again so it might just be a case of going to collect the stuff myself. I can always pop into some timber merchants and stock up on boards whilst I have access to some transport too.


----------



## DBT85 (27 Nov 2020)

There must be other places. Sheet stuff is a pain at times.

Of course if we were real woodworkers we wouldn't use it at all. Or cleats.


----------



## billw (27 Nov 2020)

One of the benefits of this design is that it's quite modular, and the glueing up can be done in sections. So for example the leg section is 3 or 4 pieces thick, so I'm glueing up the middle bits first, then I'll cut them to their exact length before they need to be glued up to a component of a different length or orientation, which themselves will have been glued up and/or sized properly. This should allow for me to ensure that the entire leg section will be absolutely on spec once fully assembled. 

The base unit is quite similar, there's three internal sections that can all be assembled individually (I can use my Veritas box clamp for this to help get them all square)and then if they need trimming or adjusting I can do that before attaching all three of them together and wrapping them with the outer pieces and underside.

My "huge" supply of 7 clamps is getting used continuously and pieces left in the house for 24 hours to ensure they've been properly cooked. Eight sections already done and the ninth is in the clamps.

By the end of the weekend I should have most of the leg section done so next week I'll concentrate on the base. Getting this exactly squared and flat will be essential for the work surface dog hole arrangement so a lot of pressure.

I'll start doing some photos when anything interesting occurs!


----------



## stimpy (27 Nov 2020)

Love a modular design, though my missus would prefer the purple more than I ! Should look fun certainly, and looks a good design  

Out of interest, how much are they charging for a sheet? I assume you are purchasing 19mm?..


----------



## billw (27 Nov 2020)

stimpy said:


> Out of interest, how much are they charging for a sheet? I assume you are purchasing 19mm?..



Avon wanted about £70+VAT for the purple cos they were getting rid of the stock, and yeah 19mm indeed. Usually about £10 more I think?


----------



## stimpy (27 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> Avon wanted about £70+VAT for the purple cos they were getting rid of the stock, and yeah 19mm indeed. Usually about £10 more I think?



Ok thanks. Then plus the carriage of course.... Which knackers it a bit, but certainly reality...


----------



## billw (28 Nov 2020)

stimpy said:


> Ok thanks. Then plus the carriage of course.... Which knackers it a bit, but certainly reality...



Hardly anyone has violet in stock any more, I guess it's being phased out so I think right now my best option is to rent a van and drive down there and pick it up. Would save me about £60. I've not found the boards themselves for sale for less than about £130+VAT either, so Avon selling them at the price they do is clearly the best option.


----------



## stimpy (28 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> Hardly anyone has violet in stock any more, I guess it's being phased out so I think right now my best option is to rent a van and drive down there and pick it up. Would save me about £60. I've not found the boards themselves for sale for less than about £130+VAT either, so Avon selling them at the price they do is clearly the best option.



Yes, I've seen other silly prices quoted too - £130... Which is insane!!.. Definitely worth you driving from the sounds of things - especially if you have the time. I'd like to use some of the black on my bench too but may just end up using moisture resistant green...

A shame you are not south of Birmingham, I'd say you could use my van and pick a load up!


----------



## billw (28 Nov 2020)

Awac said:


> I do like bench designs, and sketch up is a wonderful tool. How about dust extraction underneath, with all the holes kind of lends itself?



Extraction underneath would certainly be simple enough. The original plans for the router table had the router enclosed in a box with extraction at the bottom. I avoided that because having fence extraction and simple access to the router felt easier, although I can always fit a box later on if the extraction isn't working well enough.

I love the simple plywood bench plans. I originally started off wanting a Roubo bench in maple and black walnut, it would have set me back god only knows how much, and now I've settled on plywood. Much easier on the pocket if things go wrong, doesn't matter quite so much if it gets a knock or two, and good practice for me using the track and band saws.


----------



## Awac (28 Nov 2020)

Bill, I also wanted a Roubo type bench but could not justify the costs. 
I was going to use plywood (Plywood is underrated, look at what Charles and Ray Eames could do with it), and still consider it a great bench material, I can't wait to see your finished pictures!

I designed and made my "Poor Roubo" for about £100-£120, and was a good practice for the day I find the fabled black walnut slab for free....it is out there somewhere....
Construction grade 3 1/2"x3 1/2" legs and braces.
Tongue and grove skirting board, laminated together, to make the top 5 1/2" thick. Wood expansion is on the vertical plane when used this way, but you will see that I have a gap in the middle, which has been very useful for clamping through as well as sawing (plus I could lift it on my own, just!). I don't have latest photos which I have mounted a large 52 1/2 vice on one end centrally and a smaller vice on the other end. Which is a help with large sheet materials.
The lower shelf has large dovetails which pulls the legs together but easy to knock out if you wish to dissemble. 
I bought the leg vice for the mechanism for £20 and need to make the vice part. 
The braces have captive threads, so the studs can be unscrewed and the top removed, which sits on stepped M&T. I tried to capture a "William Morris" type aesthetic with the curves (that sounds pretentious LOL!), and have found the braces helpful to hold clamps rather than limit clamping.


----------



## billw (28 Nov 2020)

@Awac I really love that design and the timber contrast works well too! Nice job


----------



## billw (28 Nov 2020)

Lots of very boring components glued up - this is pretty much the whole stock of where two/three similar components could get glued together at the very start. The next stage is cutting all the leg pieces to length and getting the cut to be exactly 90 degrees. I noticed yesterday that the angle fence on my bandsaw was ever so slightly off 90 degrees, so I'm going to take a lot of care and test pieces tomorrow to make sure it's bang on before cutting through any components. Once the length is correct I'll have a dry run with the first set of cross-component fitting to make sure everything looks good.

If there's one thing I have discovered it's that patience really is a virtue, and doing small jobs one at a time works a lot better for me without feeling like I'm in a rush. Do one job well, then go off and get on with something else. If this bench takes me two weeks to do right, then so be it.


----------



## billw (28 Nov 2020)

BTW the piece on the very right - that was my second attempt at using the track saw on a full sheet length. A lot of the darkness is pencil marks, so the gap isn't as bad as it seems! You can also see a little wander on the near end of one of the same components, these things should really just vanish in the overall build all being well.


----------



## Awac (28 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> @Awac I really love that design and the timber contrast works well too! Nice job


Thanks Bill.


----------



## Awac (28 Nov 2020)

billw said:


> Lots of very boring components glued up - this is pretty much the whole stock of where two/three similar components could get glued together at the very start. The next stage is cutting all the leg pieces to length and getting the cut to be exactly 90 degrees. I noticed yesterday that the angle fence on my bandsaw was ever so slightly off 90 degrees, so I'm going to take a lot of care and test pieces tomorrow to make sure it's bang on before cutting through any components. Once the length is correct I'll have a dry run with the first set of cross-component fitting to make sure everything looks good.
> 
> If there's one thing I have discovered it's that patience really is a virtue, and doing small jobs one at a time works a lot better for me without feeling like I'm in a rush. Do one job well, then go off and get on with something else. If this bench takes me two weeks to do right, then so be it.View attachment 97325



* “Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the first four sharpening the axe.” *

― Abraham Lincoln 

Oh patience really does take time to learn.....I think doing small jobs rather than rushing is a good way. You have heard the saying Measure twice, cut once, swear profusely, repeat. Well apparently (can any Russian members confirm?) a famous Russian proverb takes it one stage further, measure your cloth seven times because you can only cut it once.....now that is serious!

How annoying is it when you cut a stack of wood and the fence is ever so slightly off......


----------



## billw (2 Dec 2020)

The last days have been spent "carefully" glueing up things. 40 individual pieces of timber into the 12 main leg section components.....






This has gone reasonably well, not perfect, but no horrendous failures. One of the long horizontal sections (the middle batch) has a slightly short middle piece, but I figure I'll fix this when glueing up, as I want to work from getting the outer dimensions correct and I'll simply patch up whatever gap remains.

Putting these to one side I started on the three box-like sections that make up the centre of the base, these are all being done individually and then will be glued together. Here's the first one in the veritas frame clamp, which I found really simple to use and adjust.






This was repeatedly checked for being the correct length, width, and then across the diagonals which I'm glad to say I managed to get spot on after a few minor tweaks. One downside that I didn't spot was that whilst I thought it was sitting perfectly flat on the surface it turns out that after drying it has twisted ever so slightly. I am hoping that this can be corrected once I start the next stage of glueing.

At least the dimension across the glued up parts was spot on to the mm - 388 needed, 388 achieved.






The outer boxes were slightly more complex, as each has one side that's made up of 5 components. Fortunately this was pretty easy to clamp up, and turned out OK. Phew. The red clamps are to stop it arching.






Once dried, I checked its overall length against the plain side, and job done.






I'm now glueing up that box section. The third one won't be done until I've done a dry run with the two finished sections and the parts of the third, as I need to make sure the overall length is spot on, so I can slightly narrow (or widen) that last section by a mm or two if needed.

So next up was a dry fit of the two main leg sections. I'm pleased, certainly not disappointed, although there are gaps. The good news is that the most of the gaps and places where two glued together boards aren't joined absolutely in line will be hidden by either being underneath the bench or covered by the shelf at the bottom.

More importantly, the dimensions of the first set, i.e. height because that's the important one, is spot on to the mm. The other one was 1mm out on one side, but then I realised that was because that's the piece that had an error and I'd not left a compensating gap. I nudged it up with a hammer and job done. I just have to remember that when I add glue!






This was by far the worst effort.....






I don't think it'll look quite as bad once I've tidied it up after glueing, and anyway it'll be attached to the underside of the base so not even visible.

On a final note I have to say that I really like the look of plywood as it feels more functional and "workshoplike" than a solid wood bench. I haven't decided what finish to use on it yet.

This has taken me a lot longer than I thought, but looking back if I'd gone any quicker I'd probably have just incorporated more mistakes.

next job is glueing up the two leg sections, once those are done I'll join them together. That will be my first use of pocket holes and I need to do a bit of practice first as my initial attempts were terrible.


----------



## billw (2 Dec 2020)

I will say that, hands up, I absolutely completely and utterly see the value in a table saw now. I've had to cut stuff to length by first using a track saw (inaccurate) and then my bandsaw (fiddly to hold the piece) and being able to repeatedly put pieces through a saw for a clean cut at the exact dimension would have been a godsend.

However, making my workshop units aside, I think a basic mitre saw might do the job rather than a full blown table saw.


----------



## billw (2 Dec 2020)

Oh another thing - I discovered my bandsaw table had slipped out of horizontal slightly, hence why there's a slope on the end of many pieces! Lesson - check EVERYTHING before using it.


----------



## mikej460 (2 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Avonply have been bought out and they're the ones who wanted £125+VAT for delivery
> 
> Yes, I am actually using purple - some other units will be blue 'cos Villa.


Not sure if you've tried Cutlist? £120 incl Vat but they appear to have purple 
Cutlist-Coloured-MDF-Price-List-R11-2020.pdf 
They are just off M40 J5


----------



## billw (2 Dec 2020)

mikej460 said:


> Not sure if you've tried Cutlist? £120 incl Vat but they appear to have purple
> Cutlist-Coloured-MDF-Price-List-R11-2020.pdf
> They are just off M40 J5



I have indeed Mike, they wanted £105+VAT for delivery sadly! I've discovered that if I get the sheet pre-cut into quarters (which is the biggest size I'll need) then I can get it up here for about £40. The only problem is that the max dimensions are 1.2m x 1m and therefore the sheet would stick out slightly. I wonder how strict the couriers are....


----------



## mikej460 (2 Dec 2020)

Sorry Bill, didn't clock that. In my experience couriers are very strict and slap you with a huge charge if you go over their max limit but this maybe 1.2m so it's worth looking around. I use Hermes collect and deliver which is good.


----------



## billw (3 Dec 2020)

mikej460 said:


> Sorry Bill, didn't clock that. In my experience couriers are very strict and slap you with a huge charge if you go over their max limit but this maybe 1.2m so it's worth looking around. I use Hermes collect and deliver which is good.



Too heavy for Hermes, but I've found a pallet delivery for under £50 so happy days!


----------



## Spectric (3 Dec 2020)

Hi

The workbench made by Denis is really top notch and what stood out for me is that it had an apron so made it even more versatile especially for corner work. But this bench can be taken up another level by incorporating the micro jig system between the bench dog holes, The ULTIMATE Workbench because now you have the bench dogs for alignment and micro jig clamps to hold down so best of all worlds. Go up another level and now have a removable insert that can be just another area of bench, a router assembly in conjunction with the Incra fence system, a table saw or whatever you fancy and you have a very flexable system that potentially takes up less space whilst delivering the versaltility of the systems. Be a good challenge for MikeK !


----------



## mikej460 (3 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Too heavy for Hermes, but I've found a pallet delivery for under £50 so happy days!


Pleased you got it sorted Bill and looking forward to seeing your progress as I'm planning to build the same.

good luck

Mike


----------



## billw (4 Dec 2020)

I thought I'd add this from sketchup showing how the base unit is made up.






At the moment I'm doing the three rectangular sections in the middle. Once they're all done (the last is drying now) I'll fit them all together and then wrap the outer panels around them. These are all mitred so I'll need to take care with my angles. Once that's done the horizontal panels on the underside will be fitted into place, again they're mitred against the outer panels.

At this point I should end up with something that's 1200x581x100mm. Inner panels are 82mm, then 18mm thickness of horizontal, and the outer panels are cut to 100mm so that all seems to work. Adding the thickness of the top (19mm), the length of the leg (674mm) and the castors (72mm) gets me to final 865mm which is exactly what I'm aiming for. So far so good.

I know 865mm seems a bit random, but it's basically 34" rounded - I used my current bench as reference for a comfortable height and since I'm making 100% of the workshop units myself, it doesn't matter what height I use really.

The Valchromat is FINALLY ordered, 1 full sheet of violet and 1 of blue. Courier cost £60 inc VAT and the materials, including getting them cut down, was £200. That is enough to make the bench, the router table, the flip-top unit and enough left over for another couple of units, one double one single (I think). THat should be enough workspace to keep me going for now. I don't see the point in using valchromat for the bandsaw stand either.


----------



## stimpy (4 Dec 2020)

Exciting times! Glad you have it sorted. Thought you were going all violet?..


----------



## billw (5 Dec 2020)

stimpy said:


> Exciting times! Glad you have it sorted. Thought you were going all violet?..



AVFC colour scheme


----------



## billw (5 Dec 2020)

SO today I got round to doing the first of the major leg constructs. I forgot to get a pic but it's gone *pretty* well all things considered. I think the diagonals are 1mm out, but given the dimensions are 1070x564 I figure that's not an issue. The joints are all currently a bit uneven, but I'll trim them down once it's dried.

The other job I got done today was to glue up the three box sections. This has, remarkably, gone to plan. 







I've screwed a lot of the pieces together for extra strength. It lies flat so I managed to get rid of the slight warp, and the dimensions are OK, maybe a mm out occasionally but on the whole I wasn't too concerned, as I am only bothered about the outer measurements once the sides are on.

Talking of those, I dry fitted the two side ones today, they're on spec for dimensions, which is good. The mitres have been done too, and they all look passable, not perfect, and the overall length with them on was 1200mm so that's one worry out of the way.

I'm going to the fit the front and side underside panels, which leaves me with the back lengthways panel and back underside panel, by that time everything else should be sturdy and so it is simply a case of making sure those two pieces slot into the spaces rather than having to tirelessly measure them.

It certainly has started to feel like there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## billw (6 Dec 2020)

I love it when a plan comes together. Both the main leg sections are now glued up, they just need attaching together, for which there's just 4 sections that will be glued and pocket hole screwed onto each leg section. 

The base section has got all its outer panels on now, they're a pretty good fit with the mitres not being perfect but also not looking shabby to the point where I think it will bug me. More importantly the dimensions are looking almost perfect.

I'll put up some photos tomorrow, when I will be fitting the remaining four pieces onto the base section. Then it's a case of attaching the two sections together, which will just be done with metal brackets, and waiting for the valchromat to arrive.


----------



## billw (7 Dec 2020)

OK so the Valchromat order is ready and a courier is booked. In the meantime....

The mitres aren't great, but (spoiler alert) they actually don't look too shabby all glued up). I think some of the piece on the left splintered off. No big deal.






The frame with all the outer panels on. Dimensions still looking good. Fingers crossed.






Starting to put the base panels on. Glued and screwed to make sure they stay in place.






This is the really important edge as it will rest against the vertical panel of the worksurface, so it needs to be flat and at 90 degrees. Using a test piece of ply against it suggests it's pretty damned good.






Onto the leg section.....a cursory check to make sure they're the same height (roughly) which seems good.






Some of the joints were pretty shocking, but at least they're too long rather than too short.










Time to use some hand tools! Planes at the ready. Now, that's better.










Needs a lot of sanding down admittedly!


----------



## billw (7 Dec 2020)

All the base panels are now fitted, that's the whole section constructed. Does it sit flat? Yes. Is it 1200x581x10? Yes. Are the diagonals ok? Yes. Does a board sit on the top of it without rocking? Yes. 

Phew.

This photo was taken whilst I was initially fitting the last two boards at the sides.






Starting to look like a workbench.






Right now - the leg sections are fully glued and cramped. I'll do the pocket holes tomorrow and then connect the base to the legs and put the castors on.

The leg section diagonals are 2 or 3 mm out, I'm hoping that won't make fitting the shelf at the bottom too difficult, I guess I might have to trim it a little but it's no big deal.

This has been a looooooooong road and I still have the worst part to do - the worksurface. To do this I need a router, a bit to drill the 20mm holes (apparently they need to be 19.9mm to securely hold bench dogs? Oh lord) and a lot of patience to makes sure I drill the holes in the right place. Pretty sure it'll be making a lot of use of my straight edge.


----------



## mikej460 (7 Dec 2020)

Looking great Bill


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Dec 2020)

Yeah looking good, I think you might have to put some feet/large rubber pads under the legs though as the rails are on the floor and I think you will have a job finding a bit of floor flat and level enough to stop it rocking. Ian


----------



## billw (9 Dec 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Yeah looking good, I think you might have to put some feet/large rubber pads under the legs though as the rails are on the floor and I think you will have a job finding a bit of floor flat and level enough to stop it rocking. Ian



It's going on castors


----------



## billw (9 Dec 2020)

So today's work was to do the pocket holes on the leg cross rails, they're all done now. I've sanded the leg section and the outside of the base with 100 grit, will do it with a finer grit tomorrow and then I'll be putting a shellac finish on it once I've vacuumed the immense amount of sawdust out of the garage. I did try to sand out all the bandsaw marks but some are taking longer than others and I'll probably lose the will to live.

The base shelf is on, I cut it somewhat badly but then again I don't care cos 1) stuff will be on it, 2) it's only a shelf, and 3) it fits.

Getting quite excited at the prospect of actually finishing something more substantial than winding sticks (that I forgot to use).


----------



## Cabinetman (9 Dec 2020)

I was forgetting it’s not a bench in the conventional sense, more a work table. OK, so castors, they will not be happy screwed into the edge of plywood, The screws may even split the legs of your work table, I think you may need to drill holes (Something like half inch) in the sides of the legs and put dowel in there for the screws from the castors to bite into. 
This is a totally different situation but this is the sort of thing I mean.


----------



## billw (10 Dec 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> I was forgetting it’s not a bench in the conventional sense, more a work table. OK, so castors, they will not be happy screwed into the edge of plywood, The screws may even split the legs of your work table, I think you may need to drill holes (Something like half inch) in the sides of the legs and put dowel in there for the screws from the castors to bite into.



Hmm yes I admit I hadn't put any thought into that. I could easily do the dowel solution though. I don't need to put the castors on straight away anyhow, so I can mull it over.


----------



## billw (11 Dec 2020)

So my Valchromat arrived today. The "violet" is darker than I imagined although still a gorgeous colour and looks awesome next to the quite vivid blue. I'll get some photos tomorrow.

I'm glad I got it cut into 1205x605 so I have some leeway to mess up the mitre, I think I'll get a router bit to do that.


----------



## billw (12 Dec 2020)

Here’s the Valchromat. So pleased!


----------



## stimpy (13 Dec 2020)

This is really making progress! You'll be playing building on it in no time!!


----------



## billw (13 Dec 2020)

stimpy said:


> This is really making progress! You'll be playing building on it in no time!!



There's going to be a little hiatus as I need to clean the workshop up and make some room before I do much more. I'm going to get the router table to the same stage as the bench then do them both together.


----------



## billw (17 Dec 2020)

Quick photo of the bench next to the router table.





I’m mulling over whether I really need to apply a finish to the ply, I’ve mixed up some shellac but I’m not sure it’s necessary. I’ll probably do it anyway as practice.

the castors are on, they’re good but there’s still a little bit of movement with force so I think I’ll end up making a bench with a vice etc that’s not mobile to do heavy grunt work. I’ll still make it so that the other benches can be used as extensions.


----------



## billw (17 Dec 2020)

btw don’t be fooled that they look nice from a distance, close up they’re a car crash


----------



## mikej460 (17 Dec 2020)

They look fine to me Bill


----------



## DBT85 (17 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> btw don’t be fooled that they look nice from a distance, close up they’re a car crash


An ugly bench that works is better than no bench at all. Looks great from here!

Incidentally I hope your finishing is better than your boys was this evening!


----------



## billw (18 Dec 2020)

First coat of shellac on. I can't tell to be honest. Ho hum. 

I've only done the visible parts, seemed pointless doing the insides.


----------



## billw (18 Dec 2020)

Just a quick update. The total cost of the bench is currently standing at £269, I just have to add the cost of the abrasives/finishing.

However, in order to make the bench I also had to buy some new kit, so I've also spent £135 on a track saw and extra track, £26 on a router bit for the grooves and £18 for a 1/4" collet, and I still need a bit to do the holes in the surface, which will probably be another £40-£50 by the look of it.

Pretty good value all things considered though I think.


----------



## nickds1 (19 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Avon wanted about £70+VAT for the purple cos they were getting rid of the stock, and yeah 19mm indeed. Usually about £10 more I think?


The list price is now GBP 112+Vat though you can get a bit off that. I have a sheet of the orange to make some MFT tops (with the Part guide 2). It's not cheap stuff and not that common (in the SE anyway!) so had to be ordered in especially...


----------



## DBT85 (19 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Just a quick update. The total cost of the bench is currently standing at £269, I just have to add the cost of the abrasives/finishing.
> 
> However, in order to make the bench I also had to buy some new kit, so I've also spent £135 on a track saw and extra track, £26 on a router bit for the grooves and £18 for a 1/4" collet, and I still need a bit to do the holes in the surface, which will probably be another £40-£50 by the look of it.
> 
> Pretty good value all things considered though I think.


New toys tools are never counted toward a project cost!

I'll have to see what needs adapting to make my router/outfeed solution.


----------



## DBT85 (20 Dec 2020)

Saw this and thought of you


Mr Parf himself commented on the issues John faced with some suggestions.


----------



## billw (21 Dec 2020)

OK so today I cut the Valchromat to almost finished size, it's currently 1205mm wide but I'm leaving it for the time being until I've had a full proper test fit, I can always skim it off with the track saw.






The mitre seems OK on a rough test.

The front panel has also been cut to size, I'm not sure on which method I should use to fit it all together quite yet. Glueing the two valchomat panels together is one, which means they'll be joined at 90 degrees independently of the base. Downside is that I know I won't get it exactly on 90 degrees so is there any point?

Second method would be to put the side panel on first, because then I can trim it and match up the top panel which is easier to do if the vertical one is glued in place. Only problem with that is that if the join isn't 90 degrees there's no way to adjust it.

Third is the reverse, so the top panel first, and then put the bench on its side and fit the vertical one. The benefit with this is that the top has a lot of planes where it sits on the frame, and if I glue it on first, I can tinker with the side panel (only a quarter of it touches the frame) to get it exactly 90 degrees. This seems to be my preferred option right now.

Mulling over what to do about the MFT aspect, I think I'll just scrap my 100mm spacing idea and use the Parf guide system despite the cost, because it gives me the comfort of doing it right. Probably.


----------



## billw (24 Dec 2020)

Top glued on. Used my router for the first time today and miraculously didn't make a mess of it. Who said they're noisy things btw, mine's as quiet as a mouse!

Now saying I didn't make a mess of it I *almost* did because I set the fence up (used the rear of my saw track) then forgot that I had to allow for the base of the router  

Adjusted, got the track clamped on, checked with my straight edge. All seems good.





Results are perfect.









This post has gone through a quality control inspection.


----------



## mikej460 (24 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Top glued on. Used my router for the first time today and miraculously didn't make a mess of it. Who said they're noisy things btw, mine's as quiet as a mouse!
> 
> Now saying I didn't make a mess of it I *almost* did because I set the fence up (used the rear of my saw track) then forgot that I had to allow for the base of the router
> 
> ...


Must have been a butt clenching moment ripping, then routing that expensive top Bill, especially given the aggro you went through getting it delivered! Looking great


----------



## billw (24 Dec 2020)

mikej460 said:


> Must have been a butt clenching moment ripping, then routing that expensive top Bill, especially given the aggro you went through getting it delivered! Looking great



Yeah a few test pieces got used before I let loose with the router! The mitre looks a bit out of sorts, been though it looked 45 degrees it doesn't seem to fit well at all when I'm loose fitting, I'm going to dry clamp it up after Xmas and see how it really looks.


----------



## marcros (24 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> This post has gone through a quality control inspection.
> 
> View attachment 99138



Cat scanned.


----------



## billw (25 Dec 2020)

So being Xmas day I treated myself to the Park MkII system, give me something to do over the new year weekend. Also ordered the router plate for my router table so that's everything I need to finish this and my other project just in the nick of time for 2021 (well, a few days late but...).

Between now and then my only task is to fit that front panel, trying to work out the best way to achieve it which I think I've figured out now.

It seems like it's taken me forever to build this but in actual work hours it's probably not bad at all, I had to glue it up really slowly because of a lack of clamps, then I spent a good while waiting for materials to arrive. The track saw definitely sped things up, a table saw would have made this a complete breeze and certainly improved the accuracy, something to which I paid some attention but perhaps not enough.

However all things considered at the end of the day: -
1. it's stable and level
2. it's robust and sturdy
3. it's more than adequate for my needs

Perhaps once it's finished I'll look to making some storage units for the shelf underneath, perhaps a few drawers that can be opened from the front, and then use the space on top of them to access stuff from the sides, or dump stuff there.


----------



## billw (27 Dec 2020)

OK more progress, in fact the construction elements are now, finally, done!

Put the bench on and end to fit the side panel as this gave me leeway to adjust in the two directions most likely to be an issue. 






Yes I know I need more clamps.

End results - it's square to the top. The groove (which I know is straight) is the same distance from the top, using the ruler on my square, consistently along the length to within 0.5mm. This means I can use it as the starting point for the MFT holes.









So the one "problem" is there's a pretty obvious mitre gap - I saw problem because I suppose really it's aesthetic since what's more important is being square and true. I can always fill a gap in. I've struggled with trying to get the track saw to do a 45 degree cut consistently but maybe this is vengeance for buying a cheap one. 

I'm sure there's some pretty obvious things I could do to make the joint better (apart from being at 45) since the placement of both pieces counts too, maybe the top is too far back/forward? 

All things considered, I'm still happy with it. I have a lot of scraps to fill in those gaps, maybe I should round the edges slightly, I think Dennis from HoW rounded his.


----------



## billw (28 Dec 2020)

Just needs some holes now!






I used a slither of valchromat from one of the mitred cutoffs to fill in the gap at the front, and taped it up to dry. I'll sand it down in the next few days. Now I can also do the grooves on the router bench so they align with the workbench as best possible.


----------



## BearTricks (28 Dec 2020)

Is there any reason why most woodworkers benches are open underneath? 

Asking as I'm planning for a workshop build next year and don't want to waste valuable storage space.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Dec 2020)

I have plastic crates under mine - one for screws another for nails and another for bolts/nuts. 

On my other bench I have one for drills another for saws and another for sander / router. 

Makes it sound grander than it is!! 

Cheers James


----------



## billw (28 Dec 2020)

BearTricks said:


> Is there any reason why most woodworkers benches are open underneath?
> 
> Asking as I'm planning for a workshop build next year and don't want to waste valuable storage space.



It'll be used for boxes and crates, either that or I'll make some drawers. I just like the flexibility and so far I haven't really found much need for drawers as I'm putting tools on the wall.


----------



## Awac (28 Dec 2020)

BearTricks said:


> Is there any reason why most woodworkers benches are open underneath?
> 
> Asking as I'm planning for a workshop build next year and don't want to waste valuable storage space.



If I have anything underneath it just fills with shavings and dust, I try to clear as much up every night to lessen any fire hazard. 
Sometimes an awkward shape can be clamped to the front much easier if the space under the bench is clear.

As Bill is doing, boxes or crates IMO is better than drawers as they can be pulled out.


----------



## custard (28 Dec 2020)

BearTricks said:


> Is there any reason why most woodworkers benches are open underneath?
> 
> Asking as I'm planning for a workshop build next year and don't want to waste valuable storage space.



That's a great question! And I keep meaning to start a thread addressing exactly this point. 

IMO turning a bench from this,






Into this,






Adds hugely to its practicality.

Besides the obvious advantages of having your tools right at hand, you also then have a useful shelf where you can park tools or components that are in use,






Add in a removable tray system at the back of the bench and you've got the most efficient working environment that I know of, at least for cabinet makers like myself.











Removable trays also allow clamping from the back,






Anyhow, I could bang on for hours about these and many other elements of practical bench design and workshop layout...but to be honest I'm so busy actually building furniture that I never seem to find the time!


----------



## Ttrees (28 Dec 2020)

custard said:


> Anyhow, I could bang on for hours about these and many other elements of practical bench design and workshop layout...but to be honest I'm so busy actually building furniture that I never seem to find the time!



We all love a bit of practical workshop stuff Mr Custard

Tom


----------



## Jameshow (28 Dec 2020)

Hey Custard I imagined you to be a woodworking wizzard in an old barn!! 

Only to find a clinical workshop with breeze block walls!! Lol 

Cheers James


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

I have to say this Parf system is the absolute bee's pineapples.

I've made lots of holes, will post a photo later.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

Easy. So so so easy. Just got to finish chamfering then now.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

Just got to sand it at 400 grit then a couple layers of Osmo and job done.


----------



## custard (30 Dec 2020)

That'd be a great workstation for dovetailing.


----------



## NickVanBeest (30 Dec 2020)

Looks great @billw 

You're going much faster than me...


----------



## mikej460 (30 Dec 2020)

Splendid looking bench Bill, you should be very proud of it


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

custard said:


> That'd be a great workstation for dovetailing.



That had crossed my mind, although my worries that the angles are askew might frustrate this.


----------



## billw (31 Dec 2020)

custard said:


> That'd be a great workstation for dovetailing.



Come to think of it, I have a barely started project that needs dovetails so I shall test out whether it's any good.


----------



## billw (31 Dec 2020)

So today I found a monumental cock-up. The front panel of the base had a gap in it which was meant to be where the dog holes were going to sit. Whilst drilling said dog holes I ran straight into a piece of wood behind them.

Yeah you guessed it - I fitted the base parts upside down and the gap is where the groove is. Oh well.


----------



## NickVanBeest (31 Dec 2020)

Welcome to the club  

I have one hole right on top of the piece of wood that supports the vice, i.e. it's now just a shallow hole rather than through hole. At least I can still put a dog in there, and use it to clamp stuff with the vice


----------



## billw (5 Jan 2021)

The difference a coat of Osmo makes!


----------



## Jacob (5 Jan 2021)

Mines open except for a low bottom shelf which is liftoutable.
I've tried benches with a flush closed front (drawers doors etc) but feel happier with knee and toe room. Also the workpiece itself may be in front of the drawers/doors and you can't open them.
I'm also keen on a deep apron - for stiffness overall but also as a vertical fixing/holding surface for clamps, hold downs, pegs in hole etc. Or if I need to prop up something heavy in the vice at one end - the other end on a vertical batten clamped to the apron, or a block screwed on etc
My favourite design is the classic British bench. as per school, college, industrial workshop everywhere, a few years ago:


----------



## custard (5 Jan 2021)

NickVanBeest said:


> I have one hole right on top of the piece of wood that supports the vice, i.e. it's now just a shallow hole rather than through hole. At least I can still put a dog in there, and use it to clamp stuff with the vice



As long as it doesn't get packed full of shavings a shallow hole may be all you need, BenchDogs do a really short dog that's one of the "twist to lock" style, it's absolutely rock solid and dead accurate.


----------



## Jacob (5 Jan 2021)

Mines the one single trad bench dog or 'planing stop" as per bench above. A long 32mm square piece of hardwood tight in a hole. Hammer it up from below and vice versa. If it gets a bit untidy just plane a bit off the top end.


----------



## AdamW (19 Mar 2021)

Hi BillW, 

My first post on the forum! Your bench looks very similar to the HookedOnWood design - which I'm planning to make myself soon. It looks very handsome in that purple valchromat too. I was just wondering what Osmo finish you were talking about? And is it to preserve the top or more for the overall appearence?


----------



## ian33a (19 Mar 2021)

That was a really interesting read Bill ... and your cat is great too. 

I considered Dennis's design as well as Matt Estlea's too. In the end I decided on The Woodgrafter bench. It just, kind of, seemed like something that would really stretch my capabilities and teach me a load of new stuff. It was also a great opportunity to splash out on a few new power tools with my wife's blessing.

I bought my Valchromat here : Valchromat Engineered Wood Fibreboard | Chiltern Timber 

You've made an excellent job of your bench and I hope you will enjoy using it. 

As for me, I'm still planning and thicknessing the components for the top ... so just starting out .... but really enjoying the new power tools though!

Thanks for sharing your woodworking journey with us.


----------

